# Sporn or Easy Walk Harness



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I have used the Easy Walk Harness for Izzy but she slips out of it if she lies down in the snow. It is put on her snuggly and correctly. I am currently using the Gentle Leader Head Collar which does seem to work. Has anyone used the Sporn Harness?


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have never heard of Sporn harness. I use the Halti head collar which is like the Gentle Leader I believe. It has definitely saved my arm from a lot of pulling!


----------

